# Test/Review of LG 18650 D1 3000mAh (Pink)



## HKJ (Apr 30, 2012)

[SIZE=+3]LG 18650 D1 3000mAh (Pink)[/SIZE]







Specifications:

Model: ICR18650D1
Typical Capacity: 3000 mAh
Min Capacity: 2900 mAh
Nominal Voltage: 3.7V
Charging Voltage: 4.35V







The cell must be charger to 4.35 volt for full capacity. I could not find any official specifications or data sheets for the cell.























The batteries are slightly below the stated capacity, maybe because I terminate charging at 100mA. The higher charge voltage can also be seen on the output curve, these batteries has some of the highest voltage for LiIon batteries.
Due to the higher voltage these batteries will in many situations deliver more capacity and energy than 3100mAh batteries.


























Begin a cell only, there is no protection. This cell is probably not rated for more than 2A current (This looks to be the specified maximum current for some other LG high capacity cells)!






Not many chargers can charge the battery to 4.35 volt.



[SIZE=+2]Test with 4.3 volt charging[/SIZE]






Reducing the voltage to 4.3 volt looses about 110mAh and makes it easier to find a charger.




































4.3 volt charging is possible with some hobby chargers.



[SIZE=+2]Test with 4.2 volt charging[/SIZE]






At this voltage the batteries can be charged with any normal LiIon charger, but the capacity is reduced with about 300mAh. The output voltage is still high compared to most other LiIon batteries.






































[SIZE=+3]Conclusion[/SIZE]

I will rate this battery as very good, but it need a special charger to take advantage of its abilities.
Note: Due to the higher voltage the battery might damage some lights, that are designed for maximum 4.2 volt.



[SIZE=+3]Notes and links[/SIZE]

I have only added the 4.35 volt test to the bar charts, but all voltages can be found in the 18650 comparator, this makes it possible to compare voltage at different loads and charge conditions.

Review of 4.35 volt charger.

The batteries was supplied by cpf user "Candle Lamp" for review.

How is the test done and how to read the charts
How is a protected LiIon battery constructed
More about button top and flat top batteries


----------



## Changchung (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks again for this kind of reviews, the best ones in the web...


----------



## jasonck08 (May 1, 2012)

I've always wondered if the cycle life would be superior if they were charged to just 4.2v, vs a normal 4.2v 2600mAH cell.


----------



## candle lamp (May 1, 2012)

Great work! Many thanks for your time & effort & sharing the information and so on. HKJ! :thumbsup:

I'm so glad to see your excellent review. 




jasonck08 said:


> I've always wondered if the cycle life would be superior if they were charged to just 4.2v, vs a normal 4.2v 2600mAH cell.



I wonder as well.


----------



## THE_dAY (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi HKJ,

Great review! 

I recently ordered a couple of these as they seem to have the best performance of any 18650 cell from your reviews.

Could you explain this part: 

"*This cell is probably not rated for more than 2A current (This looks to be the specified maximum current for some other LG high capacity cells)!*"

You mean to say the cells cannot be used with more than 2A current or cannot be charged with more than 2A?


----------



## HKJ (Dec 13, 2012)

THE_dAY said:


> Could you explain this part:
> 
> "*This cell is probably not rated for more than 2A current (This looks to be the specified maximum current for some other LG high capacity cells)!*"
> 
> You mean to say the cells cannot be used with more than 2A current or cannot be charged with more than 2A?



At that time I had seen some specifications that did say 2A, but later on I got the full data sheet and it says 5.8A max. discharge between 5 and 45 degree centigrade.


----------



## THE_dAY (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks, that sounds much better!


----------



## nofearek9 (Dec 14, 2012)

interesting battery ,more voltage ,similar Amper perfomance as IMRs and more capacity.thanks for the review.


----------



## HKJ (Dec 14, 2012)

nofearek9 said:


> interesting battery ,more voltage ,similar Amper perfomance as IMRs and more capacity.thanks for the review.



It is not up to IMR specification, they can take 10+ Ampere without loosing lifetime.
With this battery I will expect shorter lifetime if run at full current.


----------



## THE_dAY (Dec 29, 2012)

HKJ, I'm curious as to how your LG's have held up since they are now 1 year old?
Any increase in internal resistance or loss of capacity beyond the norm?

Thanks


----------



## HKJ (Dec 30, 2012)

THE_dAY said:


> HKJ, I'm curious as to how your LG's have held up since they are now 1 year old?
> Any increase in internal resistance or loss of capacity beyond the norm?



I have not really used them, due to my testing I have over 100 18650 batteries. In regular use it is mostly Panasonic 3100mAh batteries I use.


----------



## THE_dAY (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks, I was still curious if there had been any degradation regardless of use or not.

There is virtually no info on these cells besides your testing that I've come across.


----------



## THE_dAY (Jan 2, 2013)

Just got my pair today. Trying to figure out the date on these. 
The "L" starting the second line denotes 2012 and that's all I can figure out for now.
The pink wrapping on the negative covers more than from the pics above.


----------



## gopajti (Apr 13, 2013)

now, this battery available on fasttech :thumbsup:


----------



## psychbeat (Apr 13, 2013)

These look to be the ideal cell for single 18650 lights running hi current pills. 

Especially with the new XML2 having a higher VF above 4amps. 

I just wish there were a simple 2-4bay charger that had an option to switch to 4.35v termination. 

The Cottonpickers is great for single cells but Id use these in a 4cell pack for my 8amp bike light to compensate for a slight loss of voltage through the cable. 
Charging 4 cells one at a time would suck & even if I hooked em up to the cottonpickers in parallel the 500ma charging current would take FOREVER!


Still, I think these cells are tempting & I've been on the fence for months


----------



## THE_dAY (Apr 16, 2013)

gopajti said:


> now, this battery available on fasttech :thumbsup:



Nice find and they are pretty good price as well.



psychbeat said:


> I just wish there were a simple 2-4bay charger that had an option to switch to 4.35v termination.



I also see a 2-bay 4.35V charger on Fasttech for only $10 that would be perfect for these but I don't know the quality or if it is a true CC/CV charger.


----------



## psychbeat (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up on the cheap charger @fasttech. 
Ill probably wait until its tested (hopefully by HJK 
I would like to eventually migrate my single cell p60 lights to these higher voltage cells.


----------



## garbleduser (May 24, 2013)

This is my first post to CPF, and I want to start by thanking everyone for their input on these batteries. I have a job in the battery industry, and have access to a Cadex 7400ER battery analyzer. I am also an e-cig enthusiast, so these batteries look like quite the dream. As soon as I get a few of these cells I will share my results with the board. I am quite interested to see how they will hold up over time with a 2a discharge. My job is testing cells and rebuilding battery packs, so if anyone has any strange cells they want tested let me know! 
I have aspergers, OCD, and an obsession with battery capacity and limitations, what a combo!
Charge, discharge, repeat.
Adam Nash


----------



## THE_dAY (Jun 5, 2013)

garbleduser said:


> This is my first post to CPF, and I want to start by thanking everyone for their input on these batteries. I have a job in the battery industry, and have access to a Cadex 7400ER battery analyzer. I am also an e-cig enthusiast, so these batteries look like quite the dream. As soon as I get a few of these cells I will share my results with the board. I am quite interested to see how they will hold up over time with a 2a discharge. My job is testing cells and rebuilding battery packs, so if anyone has any strange cells they want tested let me know!
> I have aspergers, OCD, and an obsession with battery capacity and limitations, what a combo!
> Charge, discharge, repeat.
> Adam Nash


Welcome, 
I've been using these cells exclusively and would love to see your tests to see how these hold up over time, thanks.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Jul 7, 2013)

—am strongly considering these cells, but would love additional information as to how these hold up over time...


----------



## toysareforboys (Nov 27, 2013)

You've never tested the 4.35v Samsung ICR18650-30B? Really would like to know how they do against these 

-Jamie M.


----------



## HKJ (Nov 27, 2013)

toysareforboys said:


> You've never tested the 4.35v Samsung ICR18650-30B? Really would like to know how they do against these
> 
> -Jamie M.



I do have the battery in queue, but it is a 3 week test job and with all the other batteries in queue, it get pushed to the back of the queue all the time.


----------



## toysareforboys (Nov 28, 2013)

HKJ said:


> I do have the battery in queue, but it is a 3 week test job and with all the other batteries in queue, it get pushed to the back of the queue all the time.


No probs man, you do an amazing job! Keep up the good work  I know the 4.35v stuff isn't the most popular, so I understand why it keeps getting pushed back.

I see you got those 3600mah 18650 batteries tested, they hold their voltage from sagging almost as good as the 4.35v batts!

-Jamie M.


----------



## HKJ (Nov 28, 2013)

toysareforboys said:


> I see you got those 3600mah 18650 batteries tested



I expect to publish the review later today.


----------



## toysareforboys (Nov 28, 2013)

HKJ said:


> I expect to publish the review later today.


Can't wait! I've heard such good things about them!

-Jamie M.


----------



## HKJ (Nov 28, 2013)

toysareforboys said:


> Can't wait! I've heard such good things about them!



Review of 3600mAh is published


----------



## tobrien (Dec 24, 2013)

HKJ I believe you've got me sold on this cell and I've been looking at buying a D1 18650 (or a pair) since this spectacular (as usual) review.

My question is, though, I _had been_ considering the Kinoko IMR18650 2250mAh (Gray), but this D1 performs *much* better. I had also been thinking about the Orbtronic 18650PD 2900mAh (Black) (based on the NCR18650*PF*. It is nice that the Kinoko has a true button top, but most of my lights don't require button tops.

Regarding the Panasonic PF versus LG's D1, it _looks like_ the D1 can hold its voltage higher than the PF when it matters, but the D1 drops voltage a lot quicker as it nears the end of its usable capacity, whereas the PF has a much more gradual taper, correct?

I'd be charging a D1 to the "standard" 4.2 volts, but would definitely consider buying a 4.35v charger just for the incredible gains with the D1 when it gets charged at that higher voltage (4.35).

Either way, I can't go wrong with either a D1 or PF, right? I think if I charged a D1 at 4.35 I'd definitely be reaping the benefits over a 4.2 PF


----------



## HKJ (Dec 25, 2013)

tobrien said:


> Regarding the Panasonic PF versus LG's D1, it _looks like_ the D1 can hold its voltage higher than the PF when it matters, but the D1 drops voltage a lot quicker as it nears the end of its usable capacity, whereas the PF has a much more gradual taper, correct?



The Panasonic is using the minimum 2.5 volt chemistry, this means it will work at lower voltage and get the slowly declining voltage. Where the LG chemistry is designed for higher voltage and does nt have any energy left below 3.3 - 3.5 volt.
The PF does have an advantage at 5A, at least when compared to the LG charged to 4.2 volt.




tobrien said:


> Either way, I can't go wrong with either a D1 or PF, right? I think if I charged a D1 at 4.35 I'd definitely be reaping the benefits over a 4.2 PF



If you light can work with the higher voltage the D1 is a very good cell (7135 drivers will need better cooling).


----------



## thedoc007 (Sep 7, 2014)

Does the Xtar VP2 do a good job fully charging these cells? Seems like if you aren't using an appropriate charger, most of the gains of the higher voltage are lost.


----------



## HKJ (Sep 7, 2014)

thedoc007 said:


> Does the Xtar VP2 do a good job fully charging these cells? Seems like if you aren't using an appropriate charger, most of the gains of the higher voltage are lost.



If you use the 3.8V setting it will. But remember that there are tolerances on everything, the 3.8V setting will probably use somewhere between 3.3V and 3.4V and when the charge is finished the voltage will drop slightly.
If you look at my charge curve it looks like I ended up around 4.32 volt 10 minutes after charging the battery.


----------

